# Reverso Strap Options



## atdegs

Just wondering what people have come up with, especially dressed down options. Here are mine.


----------



## kyle1234c

I also have a Grand Taille but only with the brown alligator strap that comes with it.

I think I have decided to purchase this strap after some serious searching:
https://www.camillefournet.com/en/17-02-watch-strap-in-black-smooth-calfskin


----------



## kyle1234c

I also have a Grand Taille but only with the brown alligator strap that comes with it.

I think I have decided to purchase this strap after some serious searching:
https://www.camillefournet.com/en/17-02-watch-strap-in-black-smooth-calfskin


----------



## atdegs

Great choice. I ordered a pair of very similar Nomos shell cordovan straps in black and brown for mine.



kyle1234c said:


> I also have a Grand Taille but only with the brown alligator strap that comes with it.
> 
> I think I have decided to purchase this strap after some serious searching:
> https://www.camillefournet.com/en/17-02-watch-strap-in-black-smooth-calfskin


----------



## drhr

Posted before/elsewhere but these are the two newest ones in for my watches, shell cordovan and goat skin . . .


----------



## Just.marking.time

To me a tan ostrich on a reverso goes together like cheese and wine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c

Where are you guys getting your shell cordovan straps for your reverso from?


----------



## drhr

My cordovan acquired through/from 922Leather. . .


----------



## atdegs

Mine are Nomos.



kyle1234c said:


> Where are you guys getting your shell cordovan straps for your reverso from?


----------



## bobandshawn

atdegs said:


>


This is surprisingly attractive dressed-down like that. However, a tan ostrich on a Reverso DOES go together like cheese and wine...

B


----------



## atdegs

I was surprised how well it dresses down too, but I do think it looks best on one exotic or another. I have a couple croc, but no ostrich, might have to fix that. Also toying with the idea of swapping it out with a Sector or something a little more casual.



bobandshawn said:


> This is surprisingly attractive dressed-down like that. However, a tan ostrich on a Reverso DOES go together like cheese and wine...
> 
> B


----------



## kyle1234c

atdegs said:


> Great choice. I ordered a pair of very similar Nomos shell cordovan straps in black and brown for mine.


Cool. I would definitely be interested in a brown cordovan from Nomos. Have had Nomos watches in the past and like the strap.

Did you get the 20mm version? Also, did you change the deployant or use the Nomos buckle?


----------



## atdegs

I have a Reverso Grande Taille, so I got the 19mm version. Right now it's on a Nomos buckle, but I'm going to put it on one of these.











kyle1234c said:


> Cool. I would definitely be interested in a brown cordovan from Nomos. Have had Nomos watches in the past and like the strap.
> 
> Did you get the 20mm version? Also, did you change the deployant or use the Nomos buckle?


----------



## drhr

A bunch of diff ones from earlier on . . . hard to go wrong as long as the color isn't really off putting (at least to me) . . .


----------



## Oklahoma

My favorite is a med brown distressed shell cordovan I found. If not on that then usually on the dark brown calf from JLC.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Other than the Fagliano straps, my favourite are definitely ColaReb for the Reverso.


----------



## atdegs

That's a great look.



phunky_monkey said:


> Other than the Fagliano straps, my favourite are definitely ColaReb for the Reverso.


----------



## phunky_monkey

atdegs said:


> That's a great look.


Thanks mate. Here's an unfortunately askew image of it on the wrist.


----------



## Denizen

phunky_monkey said:


> Other than the Fagliano straps, my favourite are definitely ColaReb for the Reverso.


Reasonaby priced and quite good-lookin'...thanks for the pic/post.


----------



## bigclive2011

Had mine on the OEM croc for a long while, then changed it up for the tan ostrich for a different look.


----------



## nilbri

New member. This is mine


----------



## WhiteWolf777

[/QUOTE]

Amazingly attractive combo.

I have been wondering for a few days on how a reverso would look on such a strap. 
Now I only wander when I am going to wear mine with such a strap.

Thank you for posting this picture.


----------



## CivilBen

I just picked up a little color for mine while on vacation in Miami.


----------



## requiemjp

CivilBen said:


> I just picked up a little color for mine while on vacation in Miami.


Interesting strap color
I should try it on mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

CivilBen said:


> I just picked up a little color for mine while on vacation in Miami.


Stunning mate, great combo.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sorry, double post.


----------



## nilbri

Im a new member in Stockholm. Here is my Reverso with a nice strap


----------



## galavanter

Nice! My first Reverso, a Classique, is in customs now. It has the original and a new tan ostrich, but from what I have read I'm not sure if they will fit my 7-71/4" wrist.





















CivilBen said:


> I just picked up a little color for mine while on vacation in Miami.


----------



## Alexanderchu

CivilBen said:


> I just picked up a little color for mine while on vacation in Miami.


I'm now beginning the hunt again for my 1931 Duoface and this is an epic combo for a white-dial Reverso!


----------



## wongjonsilver

On a Delugs Babele leather strap. I'm actually looking to get an Alligator skin strap since my Reverso Tribute came with a dark blue calfskin, so it would be nice to dress it "up" a bit for occasions. Any recommendations that are on par with the OE option?


----------

